# ROAR Approved Motors



## rc101 (Mar 1, 2012)

New to HobbyTalk.

Looking for a listing of ROAR Approved Motors. 

Looking for the Forum on RJ Speed Legends cars and Sportsman Truck (17:5) for TOUR Competition racing. Want to gatehr information and ask questions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

The motor list is is on their site. http://www.roarracing.org/?page_id=251


----------



## rc101 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Tanks for the link.


----------

